# Do I need heavier shocks on my 1991 Toyota?



## Jersey Joe (Nov 27, 2010)

I found a complete Western Unimount setup for my 1991 Toyota PU. The 1994 Toyota it's coming off of seemed to really drop in front when the plow was lifted. There still seemed to be alot of travel left but who am I to say. I know nothing about this stuff. I guess my question is...will I more than likely have to replace the stock shocks with something beefier? The guy who has the plow said there are some type of spacers that you can put between the coils? Any help would be appreciated. TIA.

--JJ


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

we put timbrens on our yota's. it'll make it ride like a tank when the plow is off, but it does help a lot with the plow on there. you'll want some ballast (350-450 lbs) back in the bed too.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Shocks won't help, they handle rebound from bumps. You can get Timberns (bigger bumpstops) or get after market springs with higher load ratings and also keep a better ride. The spacers just add lift not improve the trucks springs capability of handling a heavier load.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

you could toraue up the torsion bars, and should. the Timbrens are req'd equipment as far as I see. It damn near rides stock height in the front. no less than 400lbs in the rear and you're all set !
Pete


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

all that shocks do is help support the ride


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I have air shocks on my Cherokee that has a 7' Meyer plow. It's not a light-weight plow, more for a 1/2 ton truck. I just pump up the air when I know I need the plow and it helps level it right out. It also rides increcibly well ...like on a cloud of, well ...air. The key thing is it takes some of the stress off the suspension. What you can do is go to the Monroe regular shocks page, then get the measurements for what your normal shock should have. Then, go to their air shock page and match the measurements and mounting ends up as close as you can. Napa sells the air shocks for about $100. You can also buy them off Ebay for even less. Good luck


----------

